# KMA Elite or average



## terryl965 (Feb 6, 2009)

Between all the KMA styles would you consider the KMA's to be one of the elite bountries when it come to Martial Arts?


----------



## JWLuiza (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm not sure what your question is getting at. What do you mean by elite? Do you mean proliferated multiple styles, or produces high quality martial artists?

I would probably have to say no though. Most of Korea's proliferation of martial arts is recent as opposed to say Koryu in Japan or Gung Fu in China. I do think, however, that Korea can produce good/great martial artists.


----------



## dancingalone (Feb 7, 2009)

Korean martial arts generally excel at teaching hard striking methods.  They come up short in teaching the healing arts along with more 'sophisticated' methods of striking power compared with many Chinese systems.  Of course, it can be difficult in the West to find someone with the knowledge I refer to who is willing to teach it...


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 7, 2009)

What I mean is producing the best possible Martial artist though training methods, so is that enough to be consider an elite country for MA training. You know Japan China and a few others have elite status when it comes to training.


----------



## mystic warrior (Feb 12, 2009)

I think it really comes down to the teachers that you have in an art.
You could have a great art from china or japan or korea or anywhere.
And if the teachers do not do there job then you can see the end product.
But then again it also depends on the person training in the art.
You only get what you put into it, and with this fast food world very few put in that kind of work.
And before I get flamed for it. It is just my thought and mine alone.


----------



## tellner (Feb 12, 2009)

Depends what you want. If you're looking for good strong kicking and punching it's great. If you're looking for ground and knife work it's sucking hind teat.


----------



## Miles (Feb 13, 2009)

I am not sure what you are asking, but if you look at it objectively, Korea has produced many many champions in both TKD and judo.  But the bottom line is always that it is the practitioner, not the art.


----------



## ancient warrior (Mar 12, 2009)

i believe we should take into consideration which century you could pick from. So many great warriors have come and gone thru the ages  from all countries. In todays world of multicultural society, martial styles are blended very few schools teach a true original line  of traditional style of any kind . other than  maybe kung fu and it has been commercialized some what also for americans. imho


----------



## Cirdan (Mar 13, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> Between all the KMA styles would you consider the KMA's to be one of the elite bountries when it come to Martial Arts?


 
Short awnser: No.
Long awnser: There are very few elite teachers in any style. I think they are even harder to tind in the KMAs.


----------

